# Automatic updates



## northvanmike (May 26, 2011)

hi everyone, 

does Lightroom3.x automatically update(PC) or notify of an impending update? thanks.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, northvanmike 

LR does notify you automatically, if you have "Automatically check for updates" checked in your preferences. You still need to download and install yourself though. Alternatively, you can use Help -> Check for Updates.

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 26, 2011)

Just to clarify, it notifies you of 'official release' updates. From time to time, there are public betas, and 'release candidates' which are not included in the consumer auto-update process. These are generally meant for the more adventurous and/or sophisticated user, and consequently take a little more intentional effort to track down and install.

And I'll add welcome to the forums as well.


----------

